# Indigo's gift for FaeryBee.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yesterday Indigo wanted me to do a picture gift for Deb Faerybee Indi told me how he wanted it so we spent all day making this gift for Deb. Indi insisted it had to be special so here is Deb's surprise gift. Hope you like it Miss Deb.

Happy Easter Deb from Indigo.


They just had to have chocolate on there heads.


Thank you for stopping by


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, I love it!! I'm sure Deborah will too . It is perfect with the chocolate on their little heads!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, I love it!! I'm sure Deborah will too . It is perfect with the chocolate on their little heads!


Thanks Julie. Deb's birds sure know how to party with Chocolate. Can't wait for Deb to see it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, Lyn, that is a beautiful picture! They all look so silly popping out of chocolate eggs  

Great job, very festive


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha, thats very cute . Good work


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hahaha that's so cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Haha, Lyn, that is a beautiful picture! They all look so silly popping out of chocolate eggs
> 
> Great job, very festive


Thank you Gi GI. I thought we would have some fun we all need to have a laugh sometimes. Indi said it was about time we did. Indi thought it was a good idea and a very nice gift for Deb.



riotfox said:


> Haha, thats very cute . Good work


Thank you.



justmoira said:


> Hahaha that's so cute!


Thank you Moria..


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect!! I love the second one with the chocolate on their little heads!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Perfect!! I love the second one with the chocolate on their little heads!


Thank you Despina. I like both of them so i posted both pictures.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Great picture :thumbsup:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

You and Indi did a wonderful job with the pictures. :thumbsup:

Thank you both so much for making them for me.
The flock took a look at them and wanted to know where all the chocolate eggs are now. Peachy thought the eggs would be lots of fun to play in. :laughing2:

The first picture of the two is my absolute favorite.

Thank you again and Happy Easter :happy4:

​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's cute,Lyn!


----------



## Juju (Oct 13, 2013)

Very cute, how do you add things like that?


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Super cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's so incredibly sweet, a truly lovely Easter delight! 
They look adorable in their little chocolate hats!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Juju said:


> Very cute, how do you add things like that?


Click on User CP on the left side task bar. That will take you to your control panel. You will find there an option to Edit Signature. There in the text box you can paste the url to your sig.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh my Lyn, that is far too cute for words! I love pic number 2 with their little chocolate hats!!!  I have got to find another photo editing program, as mine had an update, and now it's terribly difficult to use. Happy Easter!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jean20057 said:


> *Oh my Lyn, that is far too cute for words! I love pic number 2 with their little chocolate hats!!!  I have got to find another photo editing program, as mine had an update, and now it's terribly difficult to use. Happy Easter!!!*


Thanks Kristen... I use photoshop 11 and 13. You can buy them online or in a computer store...


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

awesome picture!!! they look so sweet and delish!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Click on User CP on the left side task bar. That will take you to your control panel. You will find there an option to Edit Signature. There in the text box you can paste the url to your sig.


Also she can make her signature in Photoshop.



aluz said:


> That's so incredibly sweet, a truly lovely Easter delight!
> They look adorable in their little chocolate hats!


Thank you Ana.. I like both pictures.



Pegg said:


> Super cute!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Pegg



Jake E. Birdie said:


> Nice work!


Thank you Jake.



Juju said:


> Very cute, how do you add things like that?


Thank you. I use photoshop to make my signature... You can buy the programme online or in the Store..



nuxi said:


> That's cute,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby..



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> You and Indi did a wonderful job with the pictures. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Your Welcome Deb... I'm glad that you liked the pictures. Peachy told Indi that he ate all of the Chocolate and didn't share it with his friends... Peachy found the Chocolates in your kitchen cupboard and after playing with them peachy said I don't think I'll share them with the other birds....I'm eating all of these chocolates before my mum catches me out he had to not leave any chocolate behind.. But then peachy had one little eggs left and shared it with his flock cause Peachy had a pain in the stomock from eating all of the Chocolates..I had fun making the pictures for you deb. I now have photoshop 15 I think the number... Maybe you can use one of these for your signature for Easter.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol hehe.I love it so Awsome.Lyn that was very sweet of you.they're so cute covered in chocolate.blessings my friend.I'm sure faerybee loved it .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> lol hehe.I love it so Awsome.Lyn that was very sweet of you.they're so cute covered in chocolate.blessings my friend.I'm sure faerybee loved it .


Thank you Shane my friend


----------



## yellowgreen (Mar 1, 2016)

*little post*

pictures and photographs for gift and in signatures are beautiful,go on friends.


----------

